# Email archiving software



## satimis (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi folks,

Which are the Open Source "file and email archiving" software for both Linux and Windows equivalent to Enterprise Vault Symantec?  TIA

B.R.
satimis


----------



## hydra (Jun 24, 2010)

How do you store your mail ? Maildir, mailbox, dbox, *sql database ? Which MTA and MDA do you use ?


----------



## satimis (Jun 24, 2010)

hydra said:
			
		

> How do you store your mail ? Maildir, mailbox, dbox, *sql database ? Which MTA and MDA do you use ?



Hi,

mailbox
MySQL
SMTP
POP3

Thanks

B.R.
satimis


----------



## hydra (Jun 25, 2010)

So you store your mail in mailbox format and you have your user/pass information in MySQL ? Do you use webmail, outlook/thunderbird or both ? Which features of Symantec Enterprise Vault do you / would you like to use the most ?


----------



## satimis (Jun 25, 2010)

hydra said:
			
		

> So you store your mail in mailbox format and you have your user/pass information in MySQL ?


Yes



> Do you use webmail, outlook/thunderbird or both ?


Yes, SquirrelMail and Evolution on Linux

Outlook on Windows



> Which features of Symantec Enterprise Vault do you / would you like to use the most ?


I haven't run Symantec Enterprise Vault before.  On googling email archiving solution it popup Symantec Enterprise Vault in many threads.  Thanks


B.R.
satimis


----------



## hydra (Jun 25, 2010)

What are your goals ? To compress your messages ? To move them to a cheaper location ? 

Following are the links that allow you to achieve those with Dovecot for example: namespace (archive mail in other namespace), zlib (compression). 

Doing a quick search provides this solution: mailarchiva.


----------



## satimis (Jul 17, 2010)

hydra said:
			
		

> What are your goals ? To compress your messages ? To move them to a cheaper location ?



Hi,

To compress the mailbox.  But the mails can be searched and read without decompressing, if possible.



> Following are the links that allow you to achieve those with Dovecot for example: namespace (archive mail in other namespace), zlib (compression).
> 
> Doing a quick search provides this solution: mailarchiva.


Thanks for your links.

1)
Can "zlib" read the mails in "namespace"?

2)
I'll find a VM (a guest on Oracle VirtualBox) to test "mailarchiva".  I will build a mail server on the VM.  Ah another question, is it possible to find a large sample mailbox for testing?

TIA


B.R.
satimis


----------

